# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Waterproofing Shower with Mega Seal

## Plumbing123

G'day all. First post as a newbie. 
I just moved in to a unit which is about 27 years old. There is evidence of water leak from the shower to the adjacent bedroom wall. I have resiliconed and regrouted the shower walls and floor using standard wall grout and floor grout mixed with additive/primer. I have also applied waterproof sealant on the wall/floor. 
I know that the silicon will not last very long and the grout will probably last a few years if I'm lucky  :No:  . 
Have any of you had a good experience with Mega Seal, Diamond Seal (http://www.showerrepaircentre.com.au/index.htm), etc? They offer 12 years warranty but I'd like to know how effective they are before spending $500! 
I know all these are only a bandaid solution, with the most effective way being retiling & remembraning the shower, but at the moment it's cost prohibitive and not to mention it can take a week and I only have one bathroom  :Cry:  .

----------


## bricks

Where installed correctly by a trained person I don't know of any that have failed. )havent heard of many either.) 
You could do it yourself?

----------


## the dude

50% of the shower repairs that i have hd done fail within the first 2 years, but the companys i deal with have 2 options,
1/ the patch job-clean the tiles then the paint on silicone that absorbs into the tile grout etc. 
2/ New shower tray- chop up the floor and 1 row of wall tiles, remembrane and re tile. 
but most companys will come back and do the 2nd option if the first doesn't work and deducting the cost of the first from the overal cost of the second, but i would get costs and warrinties up front before the job starts, that is the 1st job.
This is a city of cowboys with out hats.

----------


## Plumbing123

> 50% of the shower repairs that i have hd done fail within the first 2 years, but the companys i deal with have 2 options,
> 1/ the patch job-clean the tiles then the paint on silicone that absorbs into the tile grout etc. 
> 2/ New shower tray- chop up the floor and 1 row of wall tiles, remembrane and re tile.

  Cheers mate. 
How much do they charge for option 2?

----------


## Timmypig

We had a quote from Megaseal (?) this morning. The standard seal wasn't an option in our case .... the damage has been done. The quote we have is for $1650 which includes replacing villaboard, sealing, regrouting, replacing tiles .... the whole works'n'jerks. 
Good luck.

----------

